# Teen Challenge...rehab houses



## trainfinder222 (Jan 10, 2013)

Hearing good things and bad things about them....Its a faith based recovery program that takes in young men and women and gets them into recovery. However the red flag is that they make there participants go out to strip malls and "raise money"...No recovery program of any kind should USE there participants to make money or spange....They are planning a new house here in Binghamton and I need more info on them if you can help out. We need programs here but not if they are exploiting there partispants


----------



## ByronMc (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm in recovery,have just over 7 years clean & sober . A real recovery house,is run by those,that live in the house it's self ! That way,everyone can feel ok,with how it's run ! A rehab or a halfway house,is not a recovery house, but a good rehab and halfway houses are the stepping stone to recovery !....................I still live in a recovery house,but had to find the right one,for me to like,and be able to feel good in. We may be addictin recovery,but,just may not get along with every single other addict,we are just humans !


----------



## Johnny P (Jan 10, 2013)

I've heard so many horrible things about this group. They pretty much are a slave labor program


----------



## bsixsixsix (Jan 10, 2013)

These programs are bullshit. Exactly, they DO NOT have any sort of 'Recovery' program. All they do is put these young adults in there facility and put them to work in their Thrift stores. They "help youth learn to work and become part of society" It's all bullshit.


----------



## daveycrockett (Jan 10, 2013)

ive known people to go to these, and ive seen them collecting. I always donate to things/ people just not them. ive gone in the store on a hot day and bought them watermelon or drinks, but for some reason i dont feel comfortable giving money to these organizations, its like the phony collectors in boston that go around with a clip board and t shirt collecting for bullshit. I know it is a real organization but, if you want to stop using drugs stop, its a fucking money racket. Its what you want to do not the "rehab" that will save you.


----------



## landpirate (Jan 10, 2013)

we're I live in the UK there is something called the Alpha Course. In my experience they prey on vulnerable people by offering them food and alcohol. All their propaganda is very promising and seems not in the slightest bit suspicious in order that you sign your life over to them. They say they can rehabilitate you from whatever your vice may be. I personally don't trust any faith based organisation. I think they more often than not have an ulterior motive and as an Atheist I'm just not down with that. I don't think any organisation should be there to help you on the basis that you 'help' them if their prerequisite is aiding your recovery. Just my opinion. As a non US resident I have no direct experience of Teen Challenge.


----------



## dharma bum (Jan 11, 2013)

I spent 7 months in a Teen Challenge (adult center) in ga and it was complete bullshit. We lived in an old elementary school where the classrooms were the dorm rooms that held about 6-8 men each. You have church about 3 times a week and bible classes everyday where they made you memorize all kinds of bible verses. You worked everyday and never got paid. The food was shit and the staff and "counselors" were the most stupid and brainwashed people I have ever met. You can't listen to music unless its christian, otherwise it's considered secular. The whole time I was there we watched about 5 movies and they were all about some jesus... I mean from the 80's where jesus had blond hair blue eyes with a British accent. There was no kind of recovery in it AT ALL. This was in 2001.

I'm actually in another rehab right now in gainsville ga called turning point. Way better. Not christian at all  they give you 2 weeks to find a job and the rent is 200 a week(I know it sucks but we live in nice ass apartments). You get drug tested and breathalyzed periodically and after about a month you can come and go as you please as long as you sign in and out. There is drug and alcohol classes as well as 12 step classes (they start you off with 2 of each a week and bump you down the longer you're there). It's really about being accountable. If you're in a place where you can never leave its not really being sober because you're locked up without a chance to use. This place keeps you accountable and prepares you for the outside with plenty of chances to use but it strengthens your will power. If you piss dirty your out. A lot of the people even have cars. You eat whatever you want (share a pantry and fridge) as long as you buy your own shit. Sleep whenever you want as long as you're not at work or group/class. I've been to several recovery centers and heard about even more and this has to be one of the best ones I've ever heard of (beside those ones in Malibu that cost like $14,000 for some 28 day shit where all you do is sit around and get massages and do yoga).

My point is... DON'T GO TO TEEN CHALLENGE! Find you a state operated detox and look for a long-term place from there. They'll help you find one cause they've heard of tons of them. They only usually keep you in detox for a couple of weeks and sometimes will help you find a way to pay for long term places and some of them give you sweet kickdowns. 

Good luck to you.


----------



## dharma bum (Jan 11, 2013)

Oh, and you can't smoke in teen challenge...


----------



## ByronMc (Jan 12, 2013)

dharma bum said:


> I spent 7 months in a Teen Challenge (adult center) in ga and it was complete bullshit. We lived in an old elementary school where the classrooms were the dorm rooms that held about 6-8 men each. You have church about 3 times a week and bible classes everyday where they made you memorize all kinds of bible verses. You worked everyday and never got paid. The food was shit and the staff and "counselors" were the most stupid and brainwashed people I have ever met. You can't listen to music unless its christian, otherwise it's considered secular. The whole time I was there we watched about 5 movies and they were all about some jesus... I mean from the 80's where jesus had blond hair blue eyes with a British accent. There was no kind of recovery in it AT ALL. This was in 2001.
> 
> I'm actually in another rehab right now in gainsville ga called turning point. Way better. Not christian at all  they give you 2 weeks to find a job and the rent is 200 a week(I know it sucks but we live in nice ass apartments). You get drug tested and breathalyzed periodically and after about a month you can come and go as you please as long as you sign in and out. There is drug and alcohol classes as well as 12 step classes (they start you off with 2 of each a week and bump you down the longer you're there). It's really about being accountable. If you're in a place where you can never leave its not really being sober because you're locked up without a chance to use. This place keeps you accountable and prepares you for the outside with plenty of chances to use but it strengthens your will power. If you piss dirty your out. A lot of the people even have cars. You eat whatever you want (share a pantry and fridge) as long as you buy your own shit. Sleep whenever you want as long as you're not at work or group/class. I've been to several recovery centers and heard about even more and this has to be one of the best ones I've ever heard of (beside those ones in Malibu that cost like $14,000 for some 28 day shit where all you do is sit around and get massages and do yoga).
> 
> ...


Good for you drhama, keep up the great work ! FUCK being in active addiction,being a slave to it !...........................I've just started a clean & sober bicycle ride group,should be a blast,bombing the hills of Rva !


----------



## trainfinder222 (Jan 13, 2013)

Our Lady of Perpetual Rehabiltation 
I lived in Akron OH....AA/NA is a relgion or cult of its own


----------



## ByronMc (Jan 13, 2013)

trainfinder222 said:


> Our Lady of Perpetual Rehabiltation
> I lived in Akron OH....AA/NA is a relgion or cult of its own


Sorry,those 12 step programs are not a religion or cult,and I can say that for a fact,as I am not a sheep !


----------



## trainfinder222 (Jan 14, 2013)

But that's my point...People who are addicts need a god or a higher power. They have been living for themselves for so long they care not for other people or even themselves...Having a higher power even if if in this case is a "psychological tool" may help them...something greater then themselves..besides AA/NA is the only program that works as far as I know. Yes I have read the big book and the history of AA you could not avoid it in Akron.


----------



## CrotchInfection (Jan 15, 2013)

I spent 10 months in a halfway house in Poughkeepsie NY (Bolger House) and I have to say that though the program was rigorous, it DID in fact do a good job. As far as AA/NA goes, if you find the right group you'll be ok. It's not a religion-based program if you find a group of people who can think for themselves...however if you go to just any random meeting you will likely find a bunch of God morons.

Good luck.


----------



## ByronMc (Jan 15, 2013)

CrotchInfection said:


> I spent 10 months in a halfway house in Poughkeepsie NY (Bolger House) and I have to say that though the program was rigorous, it DID in fact do a good job. As far as AA/NA goes, if you find the right group you'll be ok. It's not a religion-based program if you find a group of people who can think for themselves...however if you go to just any random meeting you will likely find a bunch of God morons.
> 
> Good luck.


Too true on some of the people,but as the ole saying goes,there is always a few rotten apples !............My hp,is what my inner voice tells me,and sometimes I tell that to go fuck it's self ! But,I have to say,my life is so much better,then before ! I'm 56,and still pushing hard on my bicycle ! Being an active addict,hell no,that wouldn't happen,at my age ! Sure,I'd be on a bike,to go from a to b,to get whatever,but no way would I go for group rides,which I have started,with other clean riders !..............If you are completely clean,come over to fb,and send me a message,as I have a page,for our rides,but please,be sober,for real !.........Am getting a club together,called X-Junkies w/a skull & crossed hypodermics,drawn by a very famous tattoo artist.........................Why am I still sober,I say because of me still living in an Oxford recovery house !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## trainfinder222 (Jan 15, 2013)

There is a chaptor in the big book called "we agnostics"....just try and go along with the idea that there is a higher power even as a theraputic contruct. As for myself I am 93.2345% sure that there is a higher power and its a good idea not to fuck with him (her) as God spanks hard.
There is a thread that runs through most beings from the man in the bush to established civlisations and that there is a God out there.


----------



## ByronMc (Jan 16, 2013)

yeah,there could be,but the hell if I know ! what I do know is,do what is right,and you'll feel good !


----------



## trainfinder222 (Jan 16, 2013)

Where is RVA? Oh wait is it richmond va? I ride near the Amtrak station in Henrico and I get no respect out there


----------



## bryanpaul (Jan 16, 2013)

this has nothing to do with the organization that this thread is about....but since there's all this talk of recovery and halfway houses on here i figgered i'd chime in...... goin into a 30 day rehab program tomorrow.....hopefully get into a halfway house afterwards......yyyyup...... gotta switch it up..... sux because booze has basically defined my entire life for the last 10 years......dont know who i'll even be without it......but, have heard several times from my freinds that they like bein around me when i'm sober a hell of a lot more than when i'm drunk.......might still be an obnoxious idiot after this.... but at least i wont be a drunk obnoxious idiot..hahaha


----------



## trainfinder222 (Jan 16, 2013)

Amen....
What I dont undersatnd is that if alcohol is a depesent how is it that some people want to fight and shoot up the town when on it....as for my self i just want to slink into a easy chair and be flt alone afer a few bourbans


----------



## ByronMc (Jan 17, 2013)

bryanpaul said:


> this has nothing to do with the organization that this thread is about....but since there's all this talk of recovery and halfway houses on here i figgered i'd chime in...... goin into a 30 day rehab program tomorrow.....hopefully get into a halfway house afterwards......yyyyup...... gotta switch it up..... sux because booze has basically defined my entire life for the last 10 years......dont know who i'll even be without it......but, have heard several times from my freinds that they like bein around me when i'm sober a hell of a lot more than when i'm drunk.......might still be an obnoxious idiot after this.... but at least i wont be a drunk obnoxious idiot..hahaha


BP,get up with me,when you get out,you'll be a better person ,no longer a slave to it !


----------



## Ekstasis (Jan 17, 2013)

BryanPaul, ask for a thiamine shot if they don't give them to you. It's 1 shot for 3 days usually.

I used to be a detox nurse. My boss used to act like the shots cost her money and they helped a lot imo. Good luck.


----------



## CrotchInfection (Jan 18, 2013)

What I've been told by many people, and I find this to be true myself, is that a true alcoholic will feel MORE alive after each drink. Where most people would say "OK I'm drunk now I gotta stop or I'll pass out," the alcoholic says to themselves "Hell yeah where's the next 40?" I feel it in myself when I drink and I know other people who will tell you the same story. It kind of sucks.


----------



## ByronMc (Jan 19, 2013)

till it doesn't work anymore & and can't stop


----------



## Art101 (Aug 6, 2014)

Have over 2 1/2 years clean and sober myself.Checked out the mission program in Boise at one point and hells no.It was isolation and brainwashing.I did it old school,lol.Working my program and such keeps me sober.Seattle has Compass Housing its not bad weekly house meeting but not to bad.


----------

